# Ross Cycle Truck/Mail bike



## Esteban32696 (Nov 13, 2016)

I recently got this Ross cycle truck bike, with a data plate " Chain Bike Corp." I.D. badge on it. I have been told that it was a mail delivery bike . Not sure of the year, but it is a KOOL find. Rotten tires even held air & I rode it a bit. Bendix Red Band coaster brake hub & all parts seem to be original, down to the grips & pedals. 


 


   I am just not sure how far I will go with restoring it, or leaving it " as is ."


----------



## REC (Nov 13, 2016)

Love it! I also have one of these. They seem to be a little more hard to find.
REC


----------



## Esteban32696 (Nov 13, 2016)

I think mine is all original & complete. I have heard that most of the parts are the same as Schwinn Cycle Trucks, but am unsure. People are wanting me to strip it & buy parts from it.


----------



## jungleterry (Nov 13, 2016)

Is there a serial # on the bottom of the crank housing ? Ross are easy to date .


----------



## ratina (Nov 15, 2016)

Plenty of schwinns out there, keep this unique Ross together!


----------



## Esteban32696 (Nov 19, 2016)

It is a 1957. Tires still holding air & I am riding it a little.


----------

